# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Opinions on correct Aromasin dose on 500mg Test E/ Week Cycle *advise please*

## westside bestside

Hi,

I am currently running my second cycle a basic Test-e bread and butter nothing fancy. My first cycle was the same but with 600mg (i think) and D-bol for 1st 4 weeks.

I realized during my first cycle that I am indeed sensitive to estrogen, experiencing low libido, bloat and maybe a little gyno symptom and/or paranoia..

I decided to start this cycle using aromasin of the bat, I wanted to use 10mg/day but the tabs I got are 25mg tabs, so i break them in half, which I guess leaves me with about 12.5/day..

Now I'm in my first week, I feel fine, I'm finding females much more interesting and I'm already filling out with about 5/6lbs on the scale (water i guess)..

However, I feel my libido is a bit weird, like my johnson isn't at full power if you know what I mean..

Anyway since it's week 1, unless it's just psychological, I think it maybe the AI lowering my E levels before the Test has build up to the desired level..

This leads me to my questions.. Should I use the AI at say a quarter tab 6ish mg ED or half tab 12.5mg EOD ??

Just wondered what other people's take on this would be...

I am 27, 5'10, 206lbs, about 10% BF and have been lifting for 6 years (started real skinny).

Any experience/advice would be greatly appreciated!


OK also - 1, apologies that this is probably posted in the wrong forum and 2, I'll now endevour to keep ya'll posted on progress so;

week 1 day 4 - upper body looks fuller, appetite increased, libido is strange

after reading the SARM forum I think I may go for 12.5mg aromatase eod as this I guess is a pretty basic cycle - I can imagine I may feel different in weeks 4/5 but I'll try monitor E levels and adjust..

Again any thoughts appreciated!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Aromisin half life would lead me to say 6mg ed is better than 12.5mg eod

----------


## Stosh_112

Yea ive been running 6mg aromasin (liq dex) ED. I would suggest a low dose like that if no sides are apparent then up the dose accordingly. Just dont up the dose for the hell of it though, Estrogen crash can be just as bad as estrogen sides, if not worse. Gotta keep it in a happy medium... Bloodwork is the only true way to know. But yea who can do bloodwork all the time?

----------


## westside bestside

Thanks for the info guys,

update:

I am in week 5 and despite what i said previously I stuck with Aromasin at 12.5mg a day.. I have felt completely fine until this week where I feel a little less libido compared to the last 3 weeks.. I've put about 16lbs on so far, strength increasing well, and size is ok nothing amazing so far.. not much fat neither.

I'm considering upping the Aromasin to 25mg a day (a whole tablet) - my understanding is the test levels should have been steadily increasing over the weeks and so to estrogen?

does this sound like a sensible option to up the Aromasin?

thanks again

----------


## S2King1223

I wouldn't blame the feel of less libido on a rise in estrogen, I would blame it on being on my 5th week of test. 25mg ED seems like a lot just because of a loss in libido, no?

----------


## OnTheSauce

25mg a day bottomed me out on 750test. Id stick with 12.5 ed

----------

